# help on cardiff nightlife please



## sidekickdmr (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello, recently moved to cardiff and I have a load of mates coming up night of the 13 march!

It is an away match day and I am just worried that we will struggle to get in anywhere decent if 20 of us bowl up at 11 and try and get in somewhere!

So I'm looking for somewhere to spend the night, 11-4 am. For a mixed group of 20, but I don't want any mainstream places (walkabout/oceana etc)

Anyone reccomend a more indipendant place that plays decent dance/mainstream music that is open late and we can reserve an area/get on guestlist?

Cheers all


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

If your in cardiff for a away game get to walkabout to watch it! Its awsome!

If your into your dance trance etc the my suggestion would be evolution its just out side the city centre but its bouncing.
Other than that you could try liquid. 

Ben


----------



## sidekickdmr (Nov 14, 2007)

Did you mean revoultion? Oppisite the castle?


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

nah evolution completely different place mate


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a contact in Tiger Tiger that you can book an area with. PM me if you want her email address. Perhaps a tad 'mainstream' but it's a good place. They've just launched a new 70's/80's disco bar as well as another room they have playing dance music. 

I wouldn't personally venture down to Evolution these days. Revolution is the most popular night spot in town at the moment and is therefore more difficult to get in. It's no better than Tiger Tiger though. 

I think they are just about all your choices if you want to stay out till 4am in a club. There are some nice bars which are un-mainstream but they'll only be open till 1 or 2am.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to the friendly side of the border by the way


----------



## sidekickdmr (Nov 14, 2007)

thankyou matt, think i will drop revolutions and tiger tiger a email tonight.

it is a shame there are no decent indipendant places but oh well.

You guys have many meets in saaf wales?


----------



## sidekickdmr (Nov 14, 2007)

Ohh and matt, if you could pm me your contacts address that would be great!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Sent! 

Have a good night.


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

im a student in cardiff mate and i can think of the perfect club! 10 feet tall! plus revolutions is awesome. and tiger tiger!


----------



## welshowz (Nov 9, 2009)

i thought evolution had closed a while back??


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

jesus its keiren never knew you were on here!gona be a wild weekend!!!


----------

